# How to get printing outside the 'standard' area



## gunsuka (Feb 22, 2015)

I am not a shirt printer, but came here in search of some information on getting shirts printed.

All the printing places I have looked at online have 'simple' printable areas. Essentially a square in the middle of the shirt on the front and back.

I have some shirts that I bought and the printing is at the bottom and goes up the side (under the arm).

While doing my searching online I came across a company that sells shirt designs. They don't sell shirts, just designs. A lot of the designs are very cool and have printing right up to the collar, around the side etc.

Printing on the sleeve is also cool.

Who can print this type of stuff?

I put a design project on a crowd source design site and I am expecting at least some of the designs I will get back will not be simple square area of the shirt.... so I am trying to find a company that can print outside the standard print area.


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Pxpsolutions may be who you are looking for .Bear in mind each design will cost you quite a bit due to minimums.
If you want low volume there are a few printers that 'print outside the box'
Might trademark that haha


----------



## gunsuka (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep, they seem to do exactly what I want. Interesting the shirt that I have currently is also from their local area! Maybe it was printed by them.

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

shoot me an email, [email protected]
we can help you out for sure


----------

